# [RISOLTO]piccola domanda sui type del filesystem[CAPTIVE]

## turborocket

domandina...

devo fare una partizione di un hd con fs in fat32

sto usando il cfdisk

quale type devo settare per far andare il 

```
mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /mnt/HardDiskExt
```

la lista dei type che ho è questa

```
 01 FAT12                 12 Compaq diagnostics    4F QNX4.x 3rd part       81 Minix / old Linux     A9 NetBSD                E4 SpeedStor

 02 XENIX root            14 Hidden FAT16 <32M     50 OnTrack DM            82 Linux swap            AB Darwin boot           EB BeOS fs

 03 XENIX usr             16 Hidden FAT16          51 OnTrack DM6 Aux1      83 Linux                 B7 BSDI fs               EE EFI GPT

 04 FAT16 <32M            17 Hidden HPFS/NTFS      52 CP/M                  84 OS/2 hidden C: drive  B8 BSDI swap             EF EFI (FAT-12/16/32)

 05 Extended              18 AST SmartSleep        53 OnTrack DM6 Aux3      85 Linux extended        BB Boot Wizard hidden    F0 Linux/PA-RISC boot

 06 FAT16                 1B Hidden W95 FAT32      54 OnTrackDM6            86 NTFS volume set       BE Solaris boot          F1 SpeedStor

 07 HPFS/NTFS             1C Hidden W95 FAT32 (LB  55 EZ-Drive              87 NTFS volume set       C1 DRDOS/sec (FAT-12)    F4 SpeedStor

 08 AIX                   1E Hidden W95 FAT16 (LB  56 Golden Bow            8E Linux LVM             C4 DRDOS/sec (FAT-16 <   F2 DOS secondary

 09 AIX bootable          24 NEC DOS               5C Priam Edisk           93 Amoeba                C6 DRDOS/sec (FAT-16)    FD Linux raid autodetec

 0A OS/2 Boot Manager     39 Plan 9                61 SpeedStor             94 Amoeba BBT            C7 Syrinx                FE LANstep

 0B W95 FAT32             3C PartitionMagic recov  63 GNU HURD or SysV      9F BSD/OS                DA Non-FS data           FF BBT

 0C W95 FAT32 (LBA)       40 Venix 80286           64 Novell Netware 286    A0 IBM Thinkpad hiberna  DB CP/M / CTOS / ...

 0E W95 FAT16 (LBA)       41 PPC PReP Boot         65 Novell Netware 386    A5 FreeBSD               DE Dell Utility

 0F W95 Ext'd (LBA)       42 SFS                   70 DiskSecure Multi-Boo  A6 OpenBSD               DF BootIt

 10 OPUS                  4D QNX4.x                75 PC/IX                 A7 NeXTSTEP              E1 DOS access

 11 Hidden FAT12          4E QNX4.x 2nd part       80 Old Minix             A8 Darwin UFS            E3 DOS R/O

```

grazie aspetto una vostra risposta:DLast edited by turborocket on Thu Dec 16, 2004 1:17 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## Ferdinando

vfat e` un wrapper per fat32 (w95)

ciao

----------

## lavish

e':

"c"

----------

## turborocket

```
root@porno-->~ # mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /mnt/HardDiskExt/

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda1,

       or too many mounted file systems
```

eppure lho settato così

```
Name  Flags Part Type FS    Type                            [Label]                       Size (MB)

 -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

sda1p1      Primary  W95     FAT32 (LBA)                                                  163913.38              
```

edit randomaze: ho sistemato l'impaginazione....

----------

## randomaze

Prova a dirgli solo 'fat' e non 'vfat'

----------

## turborocket

se gli do solo fat mi dice che non è un fs corretto

----------

## lavish

163 GB di fat32?   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

----------

## turborocket

+ altri 120 su un altro hd

perchè? consigliate meglio sull'ntfs?

----------

## lavish

non so se si possa fare una partizione fat32 cosi' grande.... hai provato a fare una partizione + piccola e vedere se la monta? In ogni caso e' sempre sconsigliato fare partizioni mastodontiche.

Se usi ntfs non potrai scriverci da linux, quindi NO!   :Cool: 

----------

## turborocket

io ho necessita di fare questa grande partizione in modo da poterci scrivere seia in linux che in windows.....prima di mettere gentoo avevo una grande partizione (tutto il disco) in fat quindi non so perchè non poterla fare ora

e cmq anche in ntfs mi da lo stesso problema ora vado a stasera

----------

## randomaze

 *turborocket wrote:*   

> sda1p1

 

Cos'é quel sda1p1? Non é che per caso devo montare quello?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *turborocket wrote:*   

> perchè? consigliate meglio sull'ntfs?

 

Beh ntfs sicuramente e' un file system piu' resistente del fat32

----------

## turborocket

hem e cosa altro posso fare????

----------

## Cazzantonio

sopra i 20 giga è sconsigliato fare fat32 per il semplice motivo che i dati sprecheranno un sacco di spazio

ci se ne rende conto da windows selezionando "proprieta" o qualcosa del genere dal menù che compare cliccando su un file con il tasto destro: le voci "dimensioni del file" e "spazio occupato su disco" saranno significativamente differenti (la seconda molto più grande della prima)

----------

## .:deadhead:.

FAT32 come saprai non è proprio una roccia. E per i motivi esposti da Cazzantonio è sconsigliabile creare partizioni grandi in FAT32. In linea di Massima cmq, potrebbe non esser malvaglio creare più partizioni a seconda dello scopo [una x gli MP3, una per i Dati, una per i video]

Quindi:

O fai più partizioni in FAT32 di dimensioni 20 GB o poco più

O installi Captive e la partizione la crei in NTFS

O fai un mix e crei più partizioni in NTFS

Un suggerimento. Essendo sia NTFS che FAT32 partizioni fatte in casa m$ è consigliabile crearle da windows, onde evitre possibili problemi.

Post utili x Captive:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=243021&start=0&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=captive

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=188708&highlight=captive

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=144315

PS:

Qualche anima pia mi fa un favore?  :Mr. Green:  

----------

## comio

Sucusa... ma hai formattato la partizione? oppure hai solo partizionato?

----------

## turborocket

ho rioslto

formattata in ntfs(tramite un windows)e ora monta/smonta/legge/scrive senza problmi.....

edit....non mi permettere di scrivere...sto cercando di far adnare captive ma non va

```
root@porno-->~/captive-static-1.1.5 # mount -t captive-ntfs /dev/sda1 /mnt/HDExt/

W32 filesystem .sys module not found: /var/lib/captive/ntfs.sys at /sbin/mount.captive-ntfs line 65.

You should run captive-install-acquire(1) of 'captive-install' package,

otherwise you can also acquire this file from URL:

http://www.microsoft.com/WindowsXP/pro/downloads/servicepacks/sp1/checkedbuild.asp

```

----------

## turborocket

dove trovo quel file?

----------

## randomaze

 *turborocket wrote:*   

> dove trovo quel file?

 

 *turborocket wrote:*   

> otherwise you can also acquire this file from URL:
> 
> http://www.microsoft.com/WindowsXP/pro/downloads/servicepacks/sp1/checkedbuild.asp

 

----------

## turborocket

....e come faccio????in quel link c'è solo un exe da 144 mega

----------

## randomaze

 *turborocket wrote:*   

> ....e come faccio????in quel link c'è solo un exe da 144 mega

 

Suppongo che il file in questione sia contenuto li dentro  :Rolling Eyes: 

(e suppongo anche che con unzip riesci a estrarlo... ma confesso che non ne sono certo!)

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Forse lo devi tirar giù, scompattare usando o le opzioni da riga di comando di quel pacchetto [generalmente /h aiuta  :Smile:  ] o prog di archiviazione che riconoscono il tipo di archivio. Poi cerchi sto benedetto nfts.sys e lo metti dove lui vuole.

Qui poi c'è quello per SP2 [se vuoi fare il tester per il progetto captive  :Smile:  ]

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/details.aspx?FamilyID=7a4d8d12-9f5d-42bb-b31c-7b31657c869c&displaylang=en

Questo a naso... Ma sul sito di captive non c'è documentazione ?

//EDIT azz battuto sul filo da Randomaze  :Smile: 

//EDIT2 Certo che tra il mio Avatar ed il numero di post che ho ora, chi mi legge per la prima volta si fa una brutta impressione di me   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## turborocket

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Forse lo devi tirar giù, scompattare usando o le opzioni da riga di comando di quel pacchetto [generalmente /h aiuta  ] o prog di archiviazione che riconoscono il tipo di archivio. Poi cerchi sto benedetto nfts.sys e lo metti dove lui vuole.
> 
> [CUT]

 

il sp2 non me lo fa estrarre...dice che non è un archivio

```
root@porno-->~/Desktop/New Folder # unzip xpsp2.exe 

Archive:  xpsp2.exe

  End-of-central-directory signature not found.  Either this file is not

  a zipfile, or it constitutes one disk of a multi-part archive.  In the

  latter case the central directory and zipfile comment will be found on

  the last disk(s) of this archive.

note:  xpsp2.exe may be a plain executable, not an archive

unzip:  cannot find zipfile directory in one of xpsp2.exe or

        xpsp2.exe.zip, and cannot find xpsp2.exe.ZIP, period
```

----------

## turborocket

sono riuscito a prendere i 2 file necessari da un pc con winxp

li ho copiati in /var/lib/captive ma quando do

```
mount -t captive-ntfs /dev/sda1 /mnt/HDExt
```

rimane così

```
root@porno-->/ # mount -t captive-ntfs /dev/sda1 /mnt/HDExt/

Captive NTFS v1.1.5.  Check a new version at: http://www.jankratochvil.net/

```

senza tornare nel prompt di root.....

cosa faccio?

EDIT:mi fa accedere all'unità però non riesco cmq a scriverci dentro

ditemi voi plz

----------

## randomaze

 *turborocket wrote:*   

> il sp2 non me lo fa estrarre...dice che non è un archivio
> 
> 

 

Prova con cabextract... guarda le opzioni varie prima  :Wink: 

EDIT: Estrai la libreria del SP2 che (forse) é più aggiornata. Per il fatto che non ti fa scrivere controlla la configurazione, forse quel coso é configurato di default in modo "conservativo"

----------

## turborocket

non so come fare....

----------

## turborocket

ok risolto funziona:D

è batato prendere i file che erano nel pacchetto che consigliava il captive

----------

## randomaze

 *turborocket wrote:*   

> è batato prendere i file che erano nel pacchetto che consigliava il captive

 

Come li hai presi? con l'ultility che ti ho consigliato oppure hai usato altri modi?

----------

## turborocket

ho decompresso tutto con l'utiliti che mi hai detto

----------

## Josuke

spinto da curiosità ho provato ad installare captive..beh ho messo i file che servivano nella dir provo a mountare e sembra andare bene:

```
minosse ciccio # mount -t captive-ntfs /dev/hda1 /mnt/windows/

Captive NTFS v1.1.5.  Check a new version at: http://www.jankratochvil.net
```

poi entro nella directory /mnt/windows e non riesco a listare nulla:

```
minosse ciccio # cd /mnt/windows

minosse windows # ls

ls: .: Transport endpoint is not connected

```

----------

## Josuke

Ok ho risolto unmergiando captive e installando la versione static di captive

----------

## .:deadhead:.

@Josuke

Quindi quale hai installato, quella presa dal loro sito? Meglio specificarlo così che in futuro, se qualche d'uno cerca, trova una soluzione fatta e finita. 

Magari, ti andrebbe di farne un howto?

----------

## Josuke

si ho installato captive-static preso dal loro sito...non si deve fare altro che un tar zxfv sul file e lanciare ./install.sh da root, procurarsi i file di cui ha bisogno..io ho preso quelli suggeriti dal messaggio di errore di captive, ho scaricato il sp1 usato cabextract per scompattarlo in una dir, preso i file, messi in /var/lib/captive e tutto è andato discretamente bene

----------

